# Oh he's so stinkin' cute.



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I was just uploading some pictures from my phone and thought I'd post some of them. The first is my favorite. Grissom looks so big! (He's hit 17lbs. My little man is getting so big!!)









Poor little Grissom gets so stinkin' tired at daycare. 









Everyone should have a Corgi at least once. Seriously. They're comedians. Just look at all the mischief in that face. He is planning something.....









Grissom totally digs raw meaty bones... despite the fact they totally gross me out...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Aw, your pup is precious!! I love corgis, but dont see a whole lot of them, even at a dog park. When I was in junior high , I was asked to look after an elderly corgi named Barney, he was absolutely the sweetest creature, even with his bad arthritis, he was so happy to see me so we could go for a walk. I definitely want to adopt a corgi in near future. I love their little butts too


----------



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

Awh too too cute...


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

I see a lot of corgis at dog parks around here. Even on the trails, too. Corgis seem to be popular around here. They are very cute with their big rabbit ears, but they are real big barkers too.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I've lived in San Diego, CA, Portland, OR, Denver, CO, and Salt Lake City, UT and I haven't seen hardly any at the parks in any of those places. I like less common breeds, I feel like it's easier to find a well bred pup. Then again I do have this total obsession with getting a Boxer as soon as I can. Go figure. 
I know a few Corgis from the breed clubs I've been in in those cities, and quite a few are barkers, but I stay really on top of Grissom's training so he doesn't end up like that. 
He's pretty much perfect. :biggrin: He'd be entirely perfect if he didn't eat other dog's poop. :frown:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

What a cutie! My neighbor down the street has the same breed and hes sweet looking also! Cute!


----------



## hankjmatt (Aug 3, 2009)

your pup is very cute!!
Really hope i have one too.


----------



## hankjmatt (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry to post double reply.

:smile:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Look at how big he is getting!! 
So adorable! I have always loved the breed, just never had a chance to get one. Maybe one day when I get the space!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

yayyyy! Everyone loves Grissers!
I went to my local shelter today, as I have a very bad habit of doing when I can not adopt, and they have an eight month old Pembroke Corgi up for adoption. He was so incredible. I wish SO badly that my family would let me bring him home. 
He was perfect.


----------

